#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Big Data >  >  What are the most popular big data analytics platforms?

## Bhavya

Big data analytics platforms focus on giving effective analytics for enormously big amount of datasets. These analytics aids the corporations to gain awareness, by revolving data into high value information giving profounder awareness about the commercial condition. This allows the commercial to take benefit of the digital world. Can you guys suggest me some best big data analytics platforms?

----------

